# Christmas present from ME to me! Happy, happy!



## Dusti

I am very pleased with myself lately considering the fact I am still sick with the flu, but hasn't stopped me from working, tho. In spite of it, I DID knock off a few things on my list of "gotta get to's." I finished a lot of them except for one that finally landed at the top of the list...and that's the one I bought myself. It's a paper bead making machine. I know you can make them by hand but being a strong believer in technology I decided to buy the bead roller, also bought a can of water soluble urethane (hardens when dry) and gloss, both odorless. So I am all set to go. I want to design and paint my own beads. Below is a picture of the kind of paper bead work that can be achieved with just plain o'paper. Go to Pinterest and key in paper beads to see the many, many gorgeous beads you can create with paper. Btw, jmho, but I think paper beads will out last glass beads; they can't shatter. Below are pics of one or two pics I saw that caught my eye. I like crazy artsy stuff.


----------



## Lenaki

All I can say is WOW! THEY ARE BEAUTIFUL!


----------



## Pearls Girls

Very nice beads. Simple machine. Best wishes with your endeavors for the New Year. Excited for you and your new gadget. Waiting to see what you make.


----------



## maggiex4

Wow! They’re gorgeous! You did a fantastic job!


----------



## Dusti

Thank you so much, guys! The thing about paper beads is how durable they are. The urethane and gloss enamel not only gives them a gorgeous sheen but it hardens them and protects them and you can't beat urethane for that!! Can't wait for my the paper bead maker and other things to arrive. I always get excited when I start a new craft.
That REALLY spins my wheels!!


----------



## Grammy's Originals

Those are awesome! I've never heard of them before. And congrats to you for making yourself something!!! I've been knitting & crocheting for over 50 years and have never made anything for myself! I started a sweater once about 10 years ago... But it's still a work in progress. Maybe I'll make that a New Years resolution.


----------



## jberg

Did this years ago with the kids and magazine pictures. The results are unbelievable. You would not know they were paper. Have fun with your new craft! jberg


----------



## Sue Fish

wow i have never seen that..will have to look into it some more..beautiful


----------



## Naneast

Interesting. Enjoy your new gadget. :sm24:


----------



## Sue Fish

Dusti said:


> I am very pleased with myself lately considering the fact I am still sick with the flu, but hasn't stopped me from working, tho. In spite of it, I DID knock off a few things on my list of "gotta get to's." I finished a lot of them except for one that finally landed at the top of the list...and that's the one I bought myself. It's a paper bead making machine. I know you can make them by hand but being a strong believer in technology I decided to buy the bead roller, also bought a can of water soluble urethane (hardens when dry) and gloss, both odorless. So I am all set to go. I want to design and paint my own beads. Below is a picture of the kind of paper bead work that can be achieved with just plain o'paper. Go to Pinterest and key in paper beads to see the many, many gorgeous beads you can create with paper. Btw, jmho, but I think paper beads will out last glass beads; they can't shatter. Below are pics of one or two pics I saw that caught my eye. I like crazy artsy stuff.


How much are the machines?


----------



## Cookiecat

Sure looks great for paper! Recycling at its best. I would think the best thing is the beads would be much lighter than the usual glass or stone bead of the same size. Happy beading! didn't know there was such a machine.


Dusti said:


> I am very pleased with myself lately considering the fact I am still sick with the flu, but hasn't stopped me from working, tho. In spite of it, I DID knock off a few things on my list of "gotta get to's." I finished a lot of them except for one that finally landed at the top of the list...and that's the one I bought myself. It's a paper bead making machine. I know you can make them by hand but being a strong believer in technology I decided to buy the bead roller, also bought a can of water soluble urethane (hardens when dry) and gloss, both odorless. So I am all set to go. I want to design and paint my own beads. Below is a picture of the kind of paper bead work that can be achieved with just plain o'paper. Go to Pinterest and key in paper beads to see the many, many gorgeous beads you can create with paper. Btw, jmho, but I think paper beads will out last glass beads; they can't shatter. Below are pics of one or two pics I saw that caught my eye. I like crazy artsy stuff.


 :sm02: :sm02: :sm02:


----------



## Sue Fish

Cookiecat said:


> Sure looks great for paper! Recycling at its best. I would think the best thing is the beads would be much lighter than the usual glass or stone bead of the same size. Happy beading! didn't know there was such a machine.
> 
> :sm02: :sm02: :sm02:


i looked a bit online and fell in love with the beads I saw and thought what fun it would be..then I looked around my craft room and thought..dont be a fool LOL!! I have to makes cards and knit for the rest of my life to use just part of what I have without getting into more..but sure looks neat!


----------



## bokemom

Those are so much fun, have done them with all the kids. Get yourself to Home Depot, Lowe's, ect.. And beg old wallpaper books and samples, they make the most amazing beads. Have fun.


----------



## Bonnie7591

I’ve never seen anything like that before. They are beautiful


----------



## Montana Gramma

Had to go put my glasses on, I read bread machine and then wondered what urethane had to do with that! 
Have as much fun as possible. Would love to try it but have narrowed my creativity to quilting, Knitting, Crochet, xstitch, embroidery and crafts with the Gkids, gave all the other pursuits away!


----------



## Dusti

Sue, apparently I bought the most expensive one they have. I paid 36.00 plus 6.00 shipping. Just now I went back and keyed in paper bead roller and they came up with a whole bunch of other ones way cheaper (which I didn't see)...less than 9 dollars. I bought the one I ordered because I saw a picture of it on Pinterest and fell in love with it. But I am happy with it. 
You don't have to buy a machine you can just buy the hand rollers...they look like this. see below.


----------



## Dusti

it's just that creativity can go to the moon and back when playing with paper bead work. The shape is up to you! Also...btw, Boho jewelry is craziness to the max. It mixes beads with cloth and anything that can be attached. Key it in and on Pinterest and check it out. As crazy as it it is...I LOVE it!!! Here is a sample of Boho....


----------



## Dusti

Sue Fish said:


> i looked a bit online and fell in love with the beads I saw and thought what fun it would be..then I looked around my craft room and thought..dont be a fool LOL!! I have to makes cards and knit for the rest of my life to use just part of what I have without getting into more..but sure looks neat!


Aaaaaa...c'mon Sue. Beader roller machine whispering in your ear!!! "Sue..." "Sue..." "Sue...."

:sm09:


----------



## Dusti

Hey...thanks for the tip!! :sm17:


----------



## Tallest-Toad

You should be proud. Your beadwork is amazing.


----------



## Evie RM

I have never seen anything like that before. The necklaces are absolutely gorgeous. Looks like you are going to have lots of fun. Hope you will post some pictures of your finished projects.


----------



## Sue Fish

Dusti said:


> Sue, apparently I bought the most expensive one they have. I paid 36.00 plus 6.00 shipping. Just now I went back and keyed in paper bead roller and they came up with a whole bunch of other ones way cheaper (which I didn't see)...less than 9 dollars. I bought the one I ordered because I saw a picture of it on Pinterest and fell in love with it. But I am happy with it.
> You don't have to buy a machine you can just buy the hand rollers...they look like this. see below.


Thanks think I will try something like that first and who knows I may love it and want the fancier one!! Thanks


----------



## Sjlegrandma

About to go out but when I get back I am certainly going to look into this. Love what I have seen so far on here and I really need to do something different this year,

Thank you for showing us.


----------



## Sue Fish

Sjlegrandma said:


> About to go out but when I get back I am certainly going to look into this. Love what I have seen so far on here and I really need to do something different this year,
> 
> Thank you for showing us.


fun to come up with new projects isnt it!!


----------



## Sjlegrandma

Sue Fish said:


> fun to come up with new projects isnt it!!


Yes, but like you I really should just make cards for the rest of my life to use up my supplies!!


----------



## Sue Fish

Sjlegrandma said:


> Yes, but like you I really should just make cards for the rest of my life to use up my supplies!!


lol I know I know!! Just bought a hot glue pen..seems it is new and looks like it will be nice..one more thing in my craft supplies ..never ends but what fun...now I hope I can sell a lot of the cards so i can make more and more!


----------



## Dusti

LOL...Now you KNOW don't you that our shtuff is to be bequeathed to our kids, right? So give them a variety...tee he he. I already warned my kids that they are in for one heckuva craft sale once I'm gone. Don't ask me how I squeeze all my crafts into an efficiency apartment but I did it. I have to say...while eyeing the ceiling...seems to me a waste of good craft space. Maybe can hang more shtuff up there. :sm16:


----------



## Dusti

It's very exciting and invigorating when you open the door to new adventure. Every time I jump into a new craft I get all jiggly inside and fully chomping at the bit. The anticipation is like foreplay to me. I need lots of variety...guess that makes me a craft slut! :sm12:


----------



## Dusti

Tallest-Toad said:


> You should be proud. Your beadwork is amazing.


No, no, no! I didn't make the bead work you see in the photos...but I will. I'm stubborn like that.


----------



## Dusti

and more Boho!


----------



## Pocahontas

VERY VERY impressive!


----------



## Elin

Beautiful


----------



## adamsdh

This brings me back to a memory (40+ years ago) of my grandmother showing me how to make beads out of glossy magazine pages. Each diamond shaped paper was spread with white glue and hand-rolled around around a large sewing needle. A rolling device would certainly be more efficient! I don't remember how the shapes were cut. What method do you use to cut the paper before rolling?


----------



## Sjlegrandma

Sue Fish said:


> lol I know I know!! Just bought a hot glue pen..seems it is new and looks like it will be nice..one more thing in my craft supplies ..never ends but what fun...now I hope I can sell a lot of the cards so i can make more and more!


Will you all stop it!! Never knew there was such a thing as a hot glue pen. I have a love/ hate relationship with my hot glue gun and now I know I will not be happy till I have a hot glue pen. Not in stores here as far as I can see on net, 
but can buy one online for about $35. Still looking.


----------



## Sue Fish

Sjlegrandma said:


> Will you all stop it!! Never knew there was such a thing as a hot glue pen. I have a love/ hate relationship with my hot glue gun and now I know I will not be happy till I have a hot glue pen. Not in stores here as far as I can see on net,
> but can buy one online for about $35. Still looking.


lol funny i saw it on line on a card making site and thought oooooooooooooooh i have to get one of those Michaels had just gotten them in..Normally $18.00 but I had a 55% off coupon! Westcott brand..will try it today and see how it is..


----------



## StaceyK

I have heard of paper beads being made from love letters, or messages that would hold meaning for the recipient. (Put that in your idea folder).


----------



## jeannietta

Oh no! I want to do this! I will have to clone myself. So much to do, so little time. These are fantastic. I've known about paper beads for ages, but these are really well done. Have fun with your new craft and be sure to show us lots of pictures!


----------



## Sue Fish

jeannietta said:


> Oh no! I want to do this! I will have to clone myself. So much to do, so little time. These are fantastic. I've known about paper beads for ages, but these are really well done. Have fun with your new craft and be sure to show us lots of pictures!


lol I have done nothing but look in pinterest for ideas and so want to try this!! I hope you will let us all know how your tool works for you ...


----------



## Sjlegrandma

Sue Fish said:


> lol I have done nothing but look in pinterest for ideas and so want to try this!! I hope you will let us all know how your tool works for you ...


I am at the stage of taking deep breaths and saying "this too will pass"


----------



## Sue Fish

Sjlegrandma said:


> I am at the stage of taking deep breaths and saying "this too will pass"


lol oh come on give it a go!! seems like it be a nice little craft to do in front of the tv in the evenings


----------



## rujam

Clever, I have tried making the beads but that machine is great. Your necklaces are lovely.


----------



## Sue Fish

rujam said:


> Clever, I have tried making the beads but that machine is great. Your necklaces are lovely.


I am hoping hubby can make something similar for me but will check out stores first


----------



## LittleRedHen

I made one bead a long time ago and was distracted for just a second by who knows what and never made another bead, I have purchased several paper bead necklaces though and love them. This tool looks like it will make beads much faster. Enjoy your new tool.


----------



## cathie02664

Wow love your designs!


----------



## ptober

Beautiful!


----------



## shoppingwithsunshine

What a super idea - making beads out of paper . Hmm it could be Happy Birthday to me from me !!!!!


----------



## Dusti

If you are interested check out these two articles, one is how to make paper beads and the other is how to protect them. They can be finished off in a thousand different ways using paint, markers, dye, crayons....you name it. I plan to paint mine.


----------



## Dusti

...more paper bead jewelry:


----------



## Kay Knits

Didn't know about these. It will be fun to watch your creations.


----------



## Mirror

pretty v nice .


----------



## missylam

Lenaki said:


> All I can say is WOW! THEY ARE BEAUTIFUL!


Yes, WOW!!!!!


----------



## Mirror

Dusti said:


> I am very pleased with myself lately considering the fact I am still sick with the flu, but hasn't stopped me from working, tho. In spite of it, I DID knock off a few things on my list of "gotta get to's." I finished a lot of them except for one that finally landed at the top of the list...and that's the one I bought myself. It's a paper bead making machine. I know you can make them by hand but being a strong believer in technology I decided to buy the bead roller, also bought a can of water soluble urethane (hardens when dry) and gloss, both odorless. So I am all set to go. I want to design and paint my own beads. Below is a picture of the kind of paper bead work that can be achieved with just plain o'paper. Go to Pinterest and key in paper beads to see the many, many gorgeous beads you can create with paper. Btw, jmho, but I think paper beads will out last glass beads; they can't shatter. Below are pics of one or two pics I saw that caught my eye. I like crazy artsy stuff.


these real beads or paper the g gadget you bought what is the function that create these beads or colour them and dry them, once they ready they are water proof.


----------



## Naughty Knitter

About 20 years ago, my niece who was an artist,was sitting around looking at wrapping paper, advertising paper, comics and decided to make strips and roll them on a knitting needle and make necklaces. I was the lucky recipient of one of her necklaces. I wear it all the time, and it is still in new condition. I collect beads and often people think I am wearing antique beads until I tell them. 

I did not know there were rolling machines and so on Tuesday, I will be off to Michaels to see if I can purchase one. Nothing like having another craft. I still have lots of beads that are just sitting and waiting for me to get over this knitting craze.


----------



## Mirror

Dusti said:


> and more Boho!


these real beads or paper.


----------



## Sue Fish

Naughty Knitter said:


> About 20 years ago, my niece who was an artist,was sitting around looking at wrapping paper, advertising paper, comics and decided to make strips and roll them on a knitting needle and make necklaces. I was the lucky recipient of one of her necklaces. I wear it all the time, and it is still in new condition. I collect beads and often people think I am wearing antique beads until I tell them.
> 
> I did not know there were rolling machines and so on Tuesday, I will be off to Michaels to see if I can purchase one. Nothing like having another craft. I still have lots of beads that are just sitting and waiting for me to get over this knitting craze.


my michaels doesnt have them 
i found a tute on using 2 metal skewers she called them but I bought them at super market as turkey lacers...they are working ok for me but would like a "real"gadget


----------



## randiejg

Wow! impressive, Dusti. You're a real paper bead artist. I've seen some other paper beadwork here, but yours is in a class by itself. Great work.


----------



## beachperson

Good for you! I look forward to seeing your creations. I think the pics you posted are stunning.


----------



## sockyarn

I watch some paper beads being made on Youtube. Look like fun.


----------



## BlueJay21

I remember my very creative daughter making these when she was younger. That is the way to go when you want something special. Some day I will give it a try, but I don't think I will buy a gadget to make them. If kids can make them, so can I. 

What a wonderful gift you gave yourself. These are sometimes the best gifts of all.


----------



## coal cracker

really gorgeous beads. have fun with your new endeavor. would love to try it but with all my other hobbies--not much space left to do anything else. good luck and please show us your beads.


----------



## Sue Fish

coal cracker said:


> really gorgeous beads. have fun with your new endeavor. would love to try it but with all my other hobbies--not much space left to do anything else. good luck and please show us your beads.


lol can always make more room for a new craft!! ha ha paper beads takes up very little room..be strong and smart..dont start lol


----------



## glnwhi

Great idea and just think about all of the recycling you will be doing.


----------



## Dusti

Mirror said:


> these real beads or paper.


These are paper. Once done they are coated with a polymer that both hardens them and protects them.


----------



## MousePotatoKnits

Who knew. Those beads are beautiful. Would love to have one of those machines, but can't get involved in another hobby. Not enough room in the house and garage is stuffed to the gills.


----------



## Sjlegrandma

Just trying to think how we could start an international paper bead craft group, wouldn’t that be fun. We could fly in from all over the world. Sorry, just dreaming!


----------



## Naughty Knitter

Sjlegrandma said:


> Just trying to think how we could start an international paper bead craft group, wouldn't that be fun. We could fly in from all over the world. Sorry, just dreaming!


There are bead societies all over the world. There are also international bead conferences. I am not talking about gem and jewelry shows. These are for beads only. I know they also do work shops for paper beads depending on the interest of the members of that particular group. I was the Volunteer Coordinator for the 5th International Bead Conference in Washington, D.C. many years ago.

It is a wonderful suggestion and you might want to follow up on it and see what the bead societies around the world are doing to support the paper bead makers.


----------



## grma16

Nice present


----------



## lovey

where did you get your roller?


----------



## Sue Fish

lovey said:


> where did you get your roller?


I am hoping my husband can make one for me..looks like it would be easy enough for him..will see..


----------



## Sue Fish

Sue Fish said:


> I am hoping my husband can make one for me..looks like it would be easy enough for him..will see..


I just tried a few but need to learn to make them better..is fun really...


----------



## Sjlegrandma

You’re off and running already? You don’t muck around do you?


----------



## Sue Fish

Sjlegrandma said:


> You're off and running already? You don't muck around do you?


Lol when you have about a million sheets of paper you get excited about using more!


----------



## makeitsew2750

I save all my glossy pages from my junk mail to make beads and they turn out so pretty you would never know.


----------



## NH Gal 2

Enjoy your bead making very nice craft


----------



## Dottie Kon

About 64 years ago mom and us kids made paper beads. We cut long triangles from colorful magazine covers and, starting at the wider end, wound them around a toothpick until we ran out of triangle. I'm trying to remember how we got them to stick. I think we put a thin layer of Elmer's glue on what would be the inside layers of bead since it dries clear. We strung them on yarn and called them our Indian necklaces. Thanks for the memories!


----------



## Dottie Kon

Sue Fish said:


> my michaels doesnt have them
> i found a tute on using 2 metal skewers she called them but I bought them at super market as turkey lacers...they are working ok for me but would like a "real"gadget


I know somewhere I have a 'key' that is used to open the canned hams (haven't had one of those hams in ages but, since the key was available, of course I saved it!) and I think it would be handier than the toothpick I mentioned since you would also have the 'loop' at the top to help wind up the paper triangles.
I would entertain the idea of using wallpaper sample pages for beads. There are some mighty pretty patterns out there. Plaid beads, anyone? And to think I finally tossed the wallpaper sample books I had held onto for so many years. Shame on me.


----------



## Dottie Kon

Sjlegrandma said:


> I am at the stage of taking deep breaths and saying "this too will pass"


I hear you so well! I have macrame cord, trapunto 'stuff', counted cross stitch, quilting, weaving loom, and any number of other fads that came and went. I got gung ho about each one, stocked up on tons of supplies and then it all sits. I am running out of room in my house! It doesn't pay to have a creative mind. I can think of several other things to do with any one item....very bad...save everything for just such possibilities. I am trying to slap my hand and tell myself no to any new projects. I will never live long enough to finish up all the ones I have in mind.


----------



## Dusti

lovey said:


> where did you get your roller?


Amazon!!


----------



## Sue Fish

My husband is working on making one so similar to the one you have. It see my husband is working on making one so similar to the one you have s to be coming out great..should be done soon.....will let you know!


----------



## Dusti

The first thing I want to roll out is a bracelet for my son. He is a science buff and reads all the books he finds on string theory etc, but he sure does love Einstein so I want to either find some pages containing some of Einsteins equations and make a bracelet out them, or hand paint them up, myself. That's what I like about these paper beads; you can make designer jewelry to fit the character or personality of anyone you love or know and make really special presents for them. Just think about THAT concept. I also plan on adding in tiny bits of paper mache-like shapes that I will shape myself as well. Won't need my carving knifes (getting a bit tarnished...haven't used them in eons) but thankfully, I still have my happy little fingers that still work pretty ok. As long as they are busy, they STAY happy!


----------



## Dusti

C'mon guys!!!! I now live in an EFFICIENCY apartment. How would you like to deal with that?? Every inch of space is measured so that life will be barely livable for you. You need to understand that I lived in my own home for over 50 years until I lost it in 2015. And here I am!!! I don''t like it, but I am stuck with it but it IS affordable. I am a craftsman, which also meant I had to give up the shop I had it in the back yard at my old home. That was hard because I live and breathe CRAFTS, that's what I do, that's who I am but losing my shop meant losing all the tools and everything else in it as well! Ok...swallowed that...then when I moved here I decided to go with making my tiny apartment into a cutesy, cozy, girly apartment (whatta joke). I bought all new furniture from the proceeds I got from a gigantic yard sale I had after selling off 3 floors of furniture and stuff from my old home (this just after we put in a complete new kitchen on the ground floor - all new appliances were sold off, too). So, I got my girly apartment. Well, that lasted about 6 months because one by one the "extra" closets started rolling in taking up every available bit of space there was - these were 6'x30". Of course they were filled up within a couple of months. I have big plastic storage containers under my bed (a day bed) and two, (one each side) 6'x15" closets next to it. 
The point I am making is...if I can do it...YOU can too! I don't care if I have to pile the stuff to the ceiling...there is NO way I can live without trying new ways to vent that inexhaustible thirst to experiment and learn new ways to be creative. We don't live forever, the minute we are born, we begin to die. Why not make every minute count and be ALL YOU CAN BE? Have at it!! You know what makes your heart smile, right?


----------



## makeitsew2750

I love that new bead maker you bought. These are the ones I have and I love they allow me to have different options for the beads.


----------



## Sue Fish

makeitsew2750 said:


> I love that new bead maker you bought. These are the ones I have and I love they allow me to have different options for the beads.


 Where did you find those .


----------



## makeitsew2750

I bought them through E-Bay I think less than $10 at the time.


----------



## Mirror

Sue Fish said:


> I just tried a few but need to learn to make them better..is fun really...


you used any special tools.


----------



## Mirror

please do a workshop here or video of how you make these.


----------



## Nanamel14

Look amazing

I bought my GS a paper bead making kit, he loves it....I didn't get enough time when I was with him to make a bracelet but we did make a few beads to try it out


----------



## Sue Fish

Mirror said:


> you used any special tools.


I used two turkey lacers taped together


----------



## Sue Fish

makeitsew2750 said:


> I bought them through E-Bay I think less than $10 at the time.


Nice..good deal. Hope I can find some


----------



## Dusti

Sue Fish said:


> Where did you find those .


Amazon sells them. I'll probably pick up a few of those, too, eventually. Can't hurt to have extra!


----------



## mopa2282

Absolutely beautiful.


----------



## Sue Fish

Dusti said:


> Amazon sells them. I'll probably pick up a few of those, too, eventually. Can't hurt to have extra!


I will look into that too..going to ask around maybe some friends have some they not want anymore...


----------



## raindancer

Awesome! A few years ago I would have had such fun with that. The beads are so beautiful! I remember 50 years ago making them by hand. How great there is now a machine for making even beads. You will have lots of fun with this. Painting the beads is way cool and you can get very creative working with those. Enjoy!


----------

